# ALFINE HUB Specs for WHEEL BUILDING



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone know where any Official ALFINE HUB specs might be posted for Wheel Building purposes? I have FOUND Nexus Specs but i suspect the 2 model Hubs DIFFER slightly.


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*found the Specs...*

asked and answered! i FOUND the Correct ALFINE Specs listed on Sheldon Brown's Site on his Alfine Page. You have to calculate your own Specs out for the HUB Flange offset, but all the Needed info is posted to do so, now i can get on with building my wheel!


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

FWIW, on the mavic A319 I used 282mm on both sides, had a few threads out of the nipple.


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*spoke sizes*



pursuiter said:


> FWIW, on the mavic A319 I used 282mm on both sides, had a few threads out of the nipple.


Thanks for the Help, actually that length could work with my 29er RIM but they are about 3-4 mm TOO LONG, i have found the correct lengths and they are About the same on both sides, as you found too, it is easy to calculate once the hub figures are in hand. Cheers!
:thumbsup:


----------

